# Jethro- caption this!



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I'll go first....

Jethro, "Those darn PA dust bunnies are hairy this year!"


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

contrasting fuzz balls.....

in competition for the fuzz...

see what I brought you!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Jet: hmmm, I've seen how those birds make their nests. Maybe I can build me a nice bed just for me! That way I won't have to share with any of the other dogs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I asked for dinner and this is all i got!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI asked for dinner and this is all i got!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Jethro, "I did NOT raid the burn bucket full of dog hair and shredded telephone books, newspaper ads and magazines. You can NOT prove that I did ANY such thing!!"


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Look what I made at preschool...will you hang it on the 'fridge. or better yet wear it around your neck?


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

"Can I be Santa Claus this year?"


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

too bad you couldn't get his whole head without fuzz for the website, lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Bloody Angela!!!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

"Ya know that Bichon Frise across the street that's always yapping late at night? Well I asked nicely but....."


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq



What cat?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

"I took care of the fluffy problem, they won't be breeding anymore"


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: brembo"Ya know that Bichon Frise across the street that's always yapping late at night? Well I asked nicely but....."



that's funny


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wtoo bad you couldn't get his whole head without fuzz for the website, lol


I have some but they are being held for ransom. You already know what the ransom is.....

You have some nice stacked pictures to choose from!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Who is going to tell the kids the Easter Bunny won't be coming next year?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

These are good!! Keep them coming it's making my Friday afternoon a little easier to take.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

"If anyone asks I've been with you all day!"


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I got the cabbit!!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

"What is the world coming to, now working dogs even have to clean house".


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

cute


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

After a night of drinking you sometimes wake up with "cotton mouth".


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

"You see this? that's what's coming if you don't give up that chicken leg right NOW"


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Who is going to tell the kids the Easter Bunny won't be coming next year?


"Yum, we may need to call Snoopy to fill in with the Easter Beagle this year"


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)




----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Who is going to tell the kids the Easter Bunny won't be coming next year?


Jethro. "I gotz it covered!"


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I so forgot about that one!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI so forgot about that one!!


How could you!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

maybe because the thought of such torture gave me nightmares, lol


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

Mama, I didn't eat the chickens


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, I guess if the Easter Bunny has met his demise, Jethro's got it covered. I expect my chocolate covered graham crackers to be delivered on time!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm Yeah right, you can count on that, surrreeeeeeeeee.

_Ruq's comments are dripping with sarcasm_


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wmaybe because the thought of such torture gave me nightmares, lol


How many times do I have to tell you he LIKED it!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

he said it under duress!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

That boy doesn't know what duress is.


----------



## mistimp (Jun 17, 2004)

Sorry about the phone book. I cleaned around the baseboards to make up for it.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

"If I give this guinea pig to Risa. . .will she like me more?"


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

"So... if a dog eats a cat and coughs it up, is that considered a hairball"?


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Gee Dad, maybe you need to do a better job sweeping up after my brother. I found this under the coach!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Gosh mom, when was the last time you cleaned out the lint trap?!?


----------



## Michelle88 (Jul 13, 2009)

"Do I have anything in my teeth?"


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq


I finished cleaning your bathroom and found this in the drain. Can I go outside and play now???


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Dennis


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

"Sorry Mom, I was playing with the cabbit and I think I killed it







"


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Mom, you use that brush thingy and I think you threw half of my sister/brother away!


----------

